# Too skinny?



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

Kylo has reached 7 months this week. I have noticed if I look at him right I can see his ribs. He is currently on Victor Hi-Pro Plus and gets about 4 cups a day. Here are some pictures (sorry for the quality, he doesn't like to stand still.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's hard to tell with black and sables but based on the first picture, IMO, yes he's to skinny. and take into consideration that he may be in a growth spurt! I'd say he needs 3-5#

You should see a smooth curve, not an indentation with bones showing. You should be able to feel the ribs, visibly see them when the dog is turning or stretching in some way.


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

That is what my impression was, just wanted to get other opinions. So it should be as simple as giving him more food, correct?


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

A co-worker of mine who breeds GSDs said to not only increase food but to also increase exercise as that adds muscle. My vet told me the same thing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

therealzeus said:


> That is what my impression was, just wanted to get other opinions. So it should be as simple as giving him more food, correct?


Yup  Not a large amount. It really doesn't take much to put the couple of pounds on him that he needs. You just need to keep up with his growth spurts.

he's really young. He isn't going to add a bunch of muscle until he's older and reaches maturity. Then he'll fill out. Probably will start seeing that in a year, give or take.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Way too thing, puppies need nutrients to grow.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

At that age mine was up to 5 1/2 C a day on Fromm. I just recently cut back.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some GSDs are tough to put weight on, especially as youngsters. But yeah, I would raise the intake by 1/4-1/2 cup per feeding. You are feeding twice a day? What I do is go to a rounded measure instead of a straight measure. If they are getting a little large or if poop becomes mushier, I will go to a scant measure.


----------



## therealzeus (Feb 6, 2016)

We are feeding twice a day. I will increase his feedings and see what happens. He is very energetic and loves to play frisbee outside.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you add a middle meal?

Watch playing frisbee. A $10 frisbee cost me 5 grand and a dog that could not longer do agility.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Can you add a middle meal?
> 
> Watch playing frisbee. A $10 frisbee cost me 5 grand and a dog that could not longer do agility.


what happened? he eat the frisbee? or get injured from jumping to catch it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BauerWhite said:


> what happened? he eat the frisbee? or get injured from jumping to catch it?


I don't know if this is a serious question or not but I'll answer it.

No, she did not eat the frisbee. She came to a sudden stop to get the frisbee, slid and tore her ACL.

Just a tidbit of info from the ortho....dogs who are not predisposed to genetically crappy ACL's get hurt typically in the initial take off and the sudden stops. Not usually the jumping to get the frisbee.

Unfortunately, the frisbee is what she lives for.

My young male has never seen a frisbee. When I play with him, I down him, throw the ball and then send him. Still sudden starts and stops but less intense.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know if this is a serious question or not but I'll answer it.
> 
> No, she did not eat the frisbee. She came to a sudden stop to get the frisbee, slid and tore her ACL.
> 
> ...


Just curious if she was spayed and, if so, at what age?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't want to hi-jack the OP's thread with information irrelevant to his situation. Just a word of caution on playing frisbee is all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like that could have happened in a lot of different ways, though. I worry about frisbees as well, though I have never hurt a dog with one. I was doing agility with a couple of my girls and someone said their dog fell off the a-frame and broke its back. Ugh! And, I hurt Heidi in a jump in Rally Excellent of all things. I should not have let her get over-weight, and I thought I heard something when she jumped into the car, but when she tried the first jump, and yelped, and refused the second jump, I got her out of there. 

Accidents happen. My girls LOVE the A-frame -- their favorite. I stay away from tennis balls, Frisbees, balloons, and laser pointers.


----------

